# Bar cars on Metro North



## Anthony (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't even know they existed ... check this link, valid only for the next few days... (subscription material)

http://online.wsj.com/wsjgate?subURI=%2Far...NTUyMDU4Wj.html


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Feb 26, 2007)

The Bar cars belong to Connecticut Department of Transportation and they say they will keep operating them even if MTA stops selling Alcohol.

its amazing that the MTA board member that started this anti bar car stuff , Mitch Pally a Lawyer who represents the Reese restaurant and bar chain that owns most concessions around GCT and Penn station.

Lawyers for Metro North have stated that no lawsuits ever materialized from Alcohol use on MTA or ConnDOT bar provisions.


----------



## Jeff Geldner (Apr 7, 2007)

It is interesting to note that beer, wine and cocktails to go are on sale daily at the San Francisco, California Caltrain station. Other than "event" trains (i.e. trains to Giants games), passengers may bring the "to go" liquor on-board- or their own, if they so choose.

I have enjoyed a glass of wine while riding the train southbound in the afternoon from S.F. to San Jose. Of course, wine tastes better if you bring along your own glass (vs. a plastic cup). So, on both Caltrain and the Amtrak San Joaquins, I bring along my Napa Valley Wine Train glass.

One word of caution, however. Liquor consuption is NOT permitted on board the other non-Amtrak commuter trains (ACE, Metrolink and Coaster). Caltrain's policy dates from the SP days of operation- whereas the other train operations are relatively new- and do not date back to the days of operations by the private railroad companies.

Jeff Geldner

Yosemite National Park, California


----------



## sechs (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't say that I've noticed such a concession there recently. Where at the 4th and King station can one buy liquor?


----------



## Jeff Geldner (Apr 8, 2007)

As you approach the station entrance from 4th St., on your left will be the ticket windows and on your right will first be Subway Sandwhiches, followed by the sanck/beverage/magazine stand. At the counter where the cashier is, you will notice a good selection of beer and wine and, as I recall (but I can't swear by it), liquor. I drink primarliy beer and wine so I must admit I can't vouch for liquor there. They also sell nice note cards with pictures of the original Spanish-style SP station at 3rd and Townsend. Just beyond this concession stand are the gates to the tracks and awaiting trains.

Jeff Geldner

Yosemite National Park


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Anthony said:


> I didn't even know they existed ... check this link, valid only for the next few days... (subscription material)
> http://online.wsj.com/wsjgate?subURI=%2Far...NTUyMDU4Wj.html


The MTA used to have bar cars on both LIRR and MNR, but they no longer have their own (not CT's) bar cars on Metro-North and they only use the bar cars on the LIRR for special services like the Cannonball Express


----------



## Kathy O'Brien (Mar 14, 2008)

Jeff Geldner said:


> As you approach the station entrance from 4th St., on your left will be the ticket windows and on your right will first be Subway Sandwhiches, followed by the sanck/beverage/magazine stand. At the counter where the cashier is, you will notice a good selection of beer and wine and, as I recall (but I can't swear by it), liquor. I drink primarliy beer and wine so I must admit I can't vouch for liquor there. They also sell nice note cards with pictures of the original Spanish-style SP station at 3rd and Townsend. Just beyond this concession stand are the gates to the tracks and awaiting trains.
> Jeff Geldner
> 
> Yosemite National Park


Jeff,

Are you the same Jeff Geldner who attended Marina High in Huntington Beach? If so, a drama reunion is coming up in August. If you'd like information contact me at kob at pacbell.net If you are not the same Jeff, please pardon the intrusion.

Kathy

_**Edited your email so the spam bots wouldn't pick it up._


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 16, 2008)

What are the chances that a train marked as having a bar car on the schedule will have one?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 16, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> What are the chances that a train marked as having a bar car on the schedule will have one?


From what I've heard, your chances are excellant. Unless they've got more than a few cars out of service, they run as advertised. The commuters depend on them being there, so they'd raise quite a stink if they weren't there.


----------

